# t3 and alcohol?



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

if on t3, does it magnify the effect of alcohol? ive been teetotal for 6 months but during week had a bit of a pub crawl with an old friend, had a few beers in each pub, was fine until starting having a few shots, i was so ill. i was passed out in my bed by 10pm, and was sick throughout night until 9am next morning...never used to be like that.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> if on t3, does it magnify the effect of alcohol? ive been teetotal for 6 months but during week had a bit of a pub crawl with an old friend, *had a few beers in each pub, was fine until starting having a few shots, i was so ill. i was passed out in my bed by 10pm, and was sick throughout night until 9am next morning...never used to be like that*.


After 6 months off i'm not suprised :lol: .


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

if you have been off drink .. for a while then it can do that .. i haven't touch drink for 3 years .. went to a wedding one sip.. my stomach was hurting all night .. very bad pain ..i don't think i be touching drink again


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> After 6 months off i'm not suprised :lol: .


sorry lol:beer:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> After 6 months off i'm not suprised :lol: .


:laugh:, yeah i guess that explains it really.

i just had a conversation with someone yesterday that said it is a no no on t3 as it accelerates the affect of alcohol and can become dangerously ill??....like me:lol:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

im on t3 at mo and enjoying a glass of vodka diet tonic , sounds about right makes sense, so you think i should't drain the bottle lol fck it world cup night come on the tango boys:thumbup1:


----------

